# Polderregion



## polli (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo Hollandspezis!

Ich möchte mit meiner Familie im Sommer Urlaub machen, und es muß für jeden was dabeisein:
Hauptkriterien: Ferien auf dem Bauernhof, für die Kids (Reiten)
Ferien mit Hechtangeln für den Paps  
Nun hab ich da so an das Poldergebiet gedacht. 
Wer hat Tips, Adressen, Gebiete in denen ich alles finde.
Wie geht das in Holland mit den Karten?

Gruß Polli


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*



> Nun hab ich da so an das Poldergebiet gedacht.


 Bescheidene Frage: an welches?


----------



## polli (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

Bescheidenheit hoch drei:
Gibzs da mehrere???? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Ich out mich gerade als Polderneuling


----------



## the doctor (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

Tja, habe selber keine Ahnung wo es interressante Gewässer gibt|kopfkrat 
Würde mich auch interessieren
Aber in der Nähe vom Ijselmeer müssten auf jeden Fall Polder sein


----------



## Palometta (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@Wedaufischer 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das Polli "Das Poldergebiet" meint in dem Jan Eggers sein Unwesen treibt .
Wie sonst käme er auf diesen Namen   

Hallo Polli,
Das Gebiet das du warscheinlich meinst ,westlich von Amsterdam bzw. die Gegend um Hoorn ist eine gute Wahl zum Hechtfischen aber bedenke an den meisten Gewässer  ist das releasen von Hechten Plicht ist .
Wer damit ein Problem hat sollte besser nicht dahin fahren.

Hier  und da 
kanst du dich schon mal informiren.

Die Homepage von Hoorn  ist fast nur in Niederländisch aber trotzdem einen Besuch wert.

Zu Unterkünften in dieser Region kann ich dir wenig sagen da ich fast immer mit dem Zelt unterwegs bin.

ich schau mal was ich noch finde :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@Palometta
Dann meint Polli sicher das ganze Gebiet zwischen Hoorn - Enkhuizen und Medemblik oder Wervershoof oder wo Jan wohnt, also Bovenkarspel.

@Polli
Ferien auf dem Bauernhof ist in NH nicht so verbreitet. Am besten mietet man sich einen Ferienbungalow z.B. in „De Vlietland“ ist ganz in der Nähe von Medemblik. Palometta hat dafür ja shon einige Links eingestellt.


----------



## Holger (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*



			
				polli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hollandspezis!
> 
> Ich möchte mit meiner Familie im Sommer Urlaub machen, und es muß für jeden was dabeisein:
> Hauptkriterien: Ferien auf dem Bauernhof, für die Kids (Reiten)
> ...



Ich will hier ja keine Schleichwerbung betreiben, aber:

was du haben willst (kleine Kanäle mit dicken Hechten & für die Kiddies Bauernhof-Ferien) kannst du auch in Ostfriesland haben.
Von diesen Kanälen haben wir hier noch und nöcher, voll mit Fisch. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, mit Jan Eggers zu fischen, und er meinte, hier in Ostfriesland wär fast soviel "Hechtwasser" wie in seinem Gebiet. Mit unserer Gastkarte darfst du 140 Gewässer befischen, und in jedem stecken Hechte.

Falls du Interesse hast, kannst du dich ja melden. Ich helfe dir gerne weiter...


----------



## Bronni (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

Hallo Holger,
ich habe in Nordholland mit Jan Eggers erfolgreich gefischt, 
( www.hechtangeln.nl ) suche aber für 2006 noch neue Angel- und
Urlaubsgebiete. Hechte in Ostfriesland würden mich schon sehr
interessieren. Wichtig ist aber auch für meine Frau und mich eine
schöne komfortable Ferienwohnung bzw. Haus. Falls Du Informationen
über entsprechende Wohnungen/Häuser mit guter Hechtumgebung
haben solltest, wäre ich Dir für Hinweise dankbar.
Viele Grüße aus Münster
Bronni


----------



## Holger (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

Na klar helf ich dir weiter bei der Suche nach einer geeigneten Ferienwohnung. Ich komme z.B. direkt aus Tannenhausen, einem Dorf das sich in den letzten Jahren zu einem Ferienort entwickelt hat. Allein hier gibt es Ferienwohnungen en massé. Vielleicht möchtest du/ihr aber auch direkt an der Küste „logieren“ ?
Sag mir mal am Besten, auf welche Arten du am liebsten angelst. Dann nenn ich dir die heißesten Ecken für diese Arten und mach mich mal schlau, wo du dort am Besten wohnen könntest. 

Also, was von Aal bis Zander darfs denn sein ? Nur Hecht ???


----------



## Palometta (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Palometta
> Dann meint Polli sicher das ganze Gebiet zwischen Hoorn - Enkhuizen und Medemblik oder Wervershoof oder wo Jan wohnt, also Bovenkarspel.
> 
> @Polli
> Ferien auf dem Bauernhof ist in NH nicht so verbreitet. Am besten mietet man sich einen Ferienbungalow z.B. in „De Vlietland“ ist ganz in der Nähe von Medemblik. Palometta hat dafür ja shon einige Links eingestellt.



Hi Wedaufischer,
ich habe keine Ahnung wo Jan wohnt kenne nur ein wenig die Gegend.
Ich war schon öfter in Egmond an de Hoef.
Frau und Kinder konnten schwimmen bzw. schön Radfahren und ich die Gegend mit der Spinne unsicher machen.
Abends ein Strandspaziergang mit der Liebsten und dann klapp's auch mit dem Urlaub.
Sonst treib' ich mich eher in Limburg und Brabant rum   :g  nur ab und zu bekomme ich Nordfieber und dann düse ich mal schnell da hoch , penn im Auto oder Zelt und brauch Montag eigendlich Urlaub ....  

@Holger
da du dich angeboten hast Infos zu besorgen wäre ich dir dankbar wenn du mir ne paar Tip's zukommen läst. Natürlich per PM oder Mail  :m 
Bin hauptsächlich an Raubfischen , primär Hecht und Barsch interessiert.

Danke im vorraus
Palometta


----------



## polli (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@all:
Danke, das geht ja Fix.

@Holger:
Gerne. Wie gesagt, ist das Reiten für die Tochter DAS Kriterium  
Schließlich muß das alles der Finanzminister absegnen.
Erfahrungsgemäß geht das über die Tochter am einfachsten  

Gruß Polli


----------



## the doctor (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

Palometa: Wo fährst du denn immer hin?Ich würde mich auch interressieren für die niederländische Region....
Wo bekommt man denn die Erlaubnisscheine?
Ich bräuchte ein Gewässer, welches nicht so weit von Aachen weg ist und welches vom Ufer auch gut zu beangeln ist....Zelte(Umbrella) müsste auch erlaubt sein...


----------



## Palometta (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@ The Doctor
 wenn du mal im der Groten Verunnigung nachgelesen hast ist mitlerweile fast überall Zelten (auch ein Schirmzelt ) leider verboten .
Haben wir einiger unsere Neudeutschen Kollegen zu verdanken  :r
 ...also meißtens fisch ich in dem Gebiet zwischen Venlo bis runter nach Wessem und Hoch richtung Arnheim .
Alle Gewässer (bis auf eins) die ich befische gehöhren zur Limbugs- bzw. zu Grooten Verunnigung .
Da du wie ich weis auch öfter an den Maasplassen fischt gehe ich mal davon aus das du diese Scheine sowieso hast.

Ich denke mal wir können beim Treffen an den Maasplassen ,wann war das noch mal  |kopfkrat ach ja ,Juni glaub ich   |kopfkrat  mal was bequatschen .
Hecht hat ja von 28.02 bis 1.6 Schonzeit aber dann können wir ja mal gemeinsam in Eggersgebiet einfallen  :m 
Da ich meißtens alleine fahre weil mein Kumpel sich aufs Würmerbaden  spezialisiert hat würde ich es begrüßen wenn da was gehen könnte .

Bin zur Zeit im Norgefieber
aber ich werde mich mal bei dir melden 
Gruß
Palometta


----------



## the doctor (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

jo, danke für dein Angebot!!!!#6 Nehme es sehr gerne an.

Bin im Besitz aller nützlichen Dokumente#6


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@Palometta:

Du „turnst“ also mehr an der westlichen Seite von NH (Gemente Bergen ) rum, wenn du mal dort bist.:m Der „gute Jan“ wohnt in der Gemeente Stede Broec  in Bovenkarspel, das liegt so in etwa Richtung Ost-Nord-Ost von Gemeente Bergen (NH) (Egmond an de Hoef ) aus gesehen. Viele schöne Kanäle, aber kein Vergleich zu Wieringermeer  oder Wieringen. Aber das ist alles Geschmacksache. Eigentlich ist es dort überall schön und angeltechnisch gesehen echt super.

Meinereiner + Familie wohnen, wenn in NH, in Dirkshorn. Das liegt in der Gemente Harenkarspel. Also nicht weit von Bergen entfernt. Es sind ca. 10km bis zur Nordsee und 20km bis zum IJsselmeer. Also ziemlich zentral für Exkursionen aller Art. :m

@ All: Die "richtigen Poldergebiete" (-0,5m bis -1,0m) liegen allerdings alle in Richtung (IJsselmeer) der von mir benannten Gebiete, wobei ich Anna Paulowna auch nicht ausschließen möchte. Zur Westseite (Nordsee) ist die Anzahl der Kanäle wesentlich geringer.l

Tipp: Klickt mal auf die Lupe mit dem Minuszeichen wegen der besseren Übersicht.


----------



## Holger (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@ All

Wer ernsthaftes Interesse an Ostfriesland hat,, um dort seinen Angelurlaub zu verbringen, dem helf ich natürlich gerne weiter. Einfach ne PN an mich !!!  :g


----------



## the doctor (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@Holger: wie siehts denn mit Kurzurlauben dort aus? Kann ich in Ostfriessland auch direkt am Wasser übernachten, mit Dome, oder ist dort überall Nachtangelverbot?Wenn dann würde ich mich für einen Wochenendtrip interessieren auf Raubfisch


----------



## Holger (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> @Holger: wie siehts denn mit Kurzurlauben dort aus? Kann ich in Ostfriessland auch direkt am Wasser übernachten, mit Dome, oder ist dort überall Nachtangelverbot?Wenn dann würde ich mich für einen Wochenendtrip interessieren auf Raubfisch



Klaro, das Nachtfischen is überall erlaubt. Und ein Dome kannste überall aufstellen, ohne das irgend jemand mürrisch wird... #6


----------



## wilder_wombel (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

Hallo Polderspezies,

da wir diese jahr mal eine karnevalspause benötigen werden ich morgen
mit familie nach nordholland aufbrechen. Wir wollen für ein paar tage in die gegend von Medemblik, Bovenkasrpel  für ein bischen erholung und angeln  

Weiß einer welche angelkarten ich dafür benötige ?
Sportfisaktie und Groten Verunnigung hab ich ja, oder reicht das  |kopfkrat 

Gruß
wombi


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*



			
				wilder_wombel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Polderspezies,
> 
> da wir diese jahr mal eine karnevalspause benötigen werden ich morgen
> mit familie nach nordholland aufbrechen. Wir wollen für ein paar tage in die gegend von Medemblik, Bovenkasrpel  für ein bischen erholung und angeln
> ...


Wünsche dir viel Spaß. Wir machen uns ebenfalls heute auf den Weg.

Zu deiner Frage: Sollte ausreichend sein. Schau einfach in das Viswatereren-Büchlein. Ansonsten habe ich zu dieser Ecke ja schon etwas geschrieben. :m


----------



## PetriHelix (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@Wombel und Wedaufischer: Viel Spaß und dickes Petri. 

Ich hoffe dann auf Bilder bei Rückkehr


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

|kopfkrat Bin etwas ratlos. 1. habe ich noch keine Digitalkanera und 2. dich interessiert wirklich wie Steckdosen eingebaut, Heizungsthermostat umgesetzt und Elektroleitungen gelegt werden? |kopfkrat 

Spaß beiseite: Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ans Wasser komme. Angeln habe ich aber vorsichtshalber dabei. Danke für deine guten Wünsche. :m


----------



## polli (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

Und gibt es für die Polderregion oder in Hollan (sollte ich wohl besser schreiben) Schonzeit??
Gruß Polli


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

In der Zeit vom 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai darf nicht mit

einem Wurm oder Wurmimitation; Schlachterzeugnissen; einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen
Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm.

geangelt werden.

Für einige Fischarten besteht eine Schonzeit. Wird ein geschützter Fisch in dieser Periode gefangen, so muss er sehr sorgfältig behandelt und sofort lebend und unverletzt in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden.

Hecht 1. März bis 1. Juli 
Barbe, Döbel, Hasel 1. April bis 1. Juni
Nase, Aland, Äsche, Bachforelle, Wandersaibling 1. Oktober bis 1. April
Barsch, Zander 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai
Meerforelle, Lachs Ganzjährig

All das und noch einiges mehr findest du hier.


----------



## Palometta (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

Guter Link Wedau #6

Kannte ich auch noch nicht ...

@Polli
Schau auch mal hier  nach.

ist in deutsch und steht fast alles drinn  :m  

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## polli (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

Danke.
Das geht flott hier.
Gruß Polli


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@Palometta,

das Kompliment gebe ich zurück. Dein Link war mir unbekannt.  #6


----------



## Palometta (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*

@Wedaufischer

ich glaub' du mußt mal mit DOK sprechen ...
wir brauchen hier ne Pinwand wo wir so Sachen antackern können 

Oder einfach ne Thread aufmachen und immer Links anfügen  |kopfkrat 

Wäre auf jedenfall ratsam so eine Art Datenbank aufzubauen.....denk' ich mal 

Tschüs, muß jetzt nach Berlin ins ABACUS    bzw muß erst packen  |supergri 

CU
Palometta


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polderregion*



> Tschüs, muß jetzt nach Berlin ins ABACUS  bzw muß erst packen


 Na, dann wünsche ich Dir (den anderen natürlich auch) viel Spaß. Komme gut hin und gesund wieder zurück. :m


----------

